# Looking for large, oversize GSD (please read on...)



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Before lambasting me about wanting oversize, and giving me the breed standard background explanation, etc., I'll say upfront that I'm not new to the breed and yeah, I know this info already...and I still want an oversize GSD. I've had GSDs my entire life, likely longer than a good many breeders here, so I assure you that my decision was fact based. That said, I have always had not only oversized GSDs, but good quality GSDs. What I'm finding now is that the oversized GSDs are obviously poor quality, and so I'm asking if anyone can direct me to a breeder of quality oversized GSDs. I don't want a show dog, I don't want a schutzhund dog, and I appreciate the limitations that come with over size. I certainly don't want a Shiloh or King Sherherd. What I do want is an old-fashioned, square framed, very big GSD with good hips and elbows, and the appropriate genetic testing for DM, etc. I've had plenty of these wonderful dogs before, so I know they are out there, somewhere, but I am discouraged by the horrific quality I'm seeing on websites belonging to many breeders of "old fashioned large GSDs". Would anyone be so kind as to point me toward a breeder of oversize GSDs who has healthy, nice looking pet quality dogs? I find the coated GSDS tend to have bigger frames (aside from the illusion of size from the extra hair) and so I don't mind if my next dog is a coat, or a standard short coat. Thank you very much.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Like you said, the ones advertising for old-fashioned large GSDs are unlikely to have the dog you're looking for. A better bet is to find a few good breeders you like, and ask to see if they have dogs pushing the standard in terms of size. Even good breeders have dogs outside of the standards sometimes. I think that's the best bet in terms of health, temperament, and breeder support.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

East Coast Black Magic GSD / Classic German Shepherd Dog Breeders


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You might like these.

East Coast Black Magic GSD / Classic German Shepherd Dog Breeders
Big, Old Fashioned German Shepherds


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Where did you get all your other oversized dogs? If you've had such good luck over so many years... I'd think you'd just go back to where you've been getting them.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Why not try a local GSD rescue? That way you can pick an adult that has the size and temperament that you like. You could also try a reputable breeder who occasionally produces over sized dogs. The problem is that you won't know if your puppy is going to grow up to be that big. What height and weight are you looking for?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Where are you? This breeder is from Santa Cruz County in CA

German Shepherd Puppies | Dutch Shepherd Puppies

He does not breed oversized dogs, but they are larger than breed standard. OUr female is 85 lbs, but her sister is smaller and leaner. Her brother probably weighs 95 lbs. I think it all depends on the particular litter. As far as looks, we get compliments all the time on our dog, as far as behavior, very protective and high drive.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

> Is this kennel known to the people that made the recommendation.​


If I'm not mistaken East Coast Black Magic is Doc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

**Quote removed by Admin. Quote a now deleted post**

He's a member here... I'm sure he'll be here soon enough. It's been discussed plenty of times. I can pm you some old threads if you're interested... I'll probably just need to look around a bit. I don't want to do any breeder bashing.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> He's a member here... I'm sure he'll be here soon enough. It's been discussed plenty of times. I can pm you some old threads if you're interested... I'll probably just need to look around a bit. I don't want to do any breeder bashing.


I don't know about anyone else but I put his link in the thread because I believe he knows more about the breed than most people on this forum. Certainly the history, the bloodlines and a good understanding of what the dogs use to be like. 
When people want a dog that doesn't always conform exactly to the standard (size) it makes more sense to send them to someone with an obvious history with the breed and the knowledge that comes from that history, rather than sit back and say nothing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I stand by what I said about the historical notes.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had 2 Royalair GSD & loved em. Additionally, I know of many others that are also happy with their Royalair GSD. Robin routinely has buyers returning for a 2nd, 3rd & 4th GSD. Her GSD are generally larger, often considerably larger, but also healthy, long lived, intelligent, biddable, discerning & athletic.

I've heard wonderful things about Valiantdale.

American Heritage, Rosewood, East Coast Black Magic & West Coast Black Magic are well worth checking out, too. Additionally, you might want to look into Magic Forest Shepherds. I'm not familiar with her dogs, but the few I've run into that have them speak highly of them. I've been favorably impressed with the breeder's professionalism & demeanor even in the face of rank snark. 

PM me f you have any questions or want additional info. (& kudos for avoiding Kings & Shilohs. Yeah, they're big, but from what I've seen big is usually all they can claim)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Shilohs and Kings are trainable.



RubyTuesday said:


> I've had 2 Royalair GSD & loved em. Additionally, I know of many others that are also happy with their Royalair GSD. Robin routinely has buyers returning for a 2nd, 3rd & 4th GSD. Her GSD are generally larger, often considerably larger, but also healthy, long lived, intelligent, biddable, discerning & athletic.
> 
> I've heard wonderful things about Valiantdale.
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> Shilohs and Kings are trainable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while I many not ever want a shiloh, and I've met a few that I wasn't impressed with. I've also met a few that did have nice temperaments.

I guess my question to the OP would be, why "not" go with a shiloh when it sounds like they would fit what your looking for?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I've seen some very beautiful shilohs that appear to have decent temperament. And I've seen some that appear to have some temperament defects (barking and lunging at me and Rosa when she was a puppy). As with anything, I'm sure research is key to getting a well-balanced shiloh.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I put his link in the thread because I believe he knows more about the breed than most people on this forum. Certainly the history, the bloodlines and a good understanding of what the dogs use to be like.
> When people want a dog that doesn't always conform exactly to the standard (size) it makes more sense to send them to someone with an obvious history with the breed and the knowledge that comes from that history, rather than sit back and say nothing.


:thumbup:


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> while I many not ever want a shiloh, and I've met a few that I wasn't impressed with. I've also met a few that did have nice temperaments.
> 
> I guess my question to the OP would be, why "not" go with a shiloh when it sounds like they would fit what your looking for?


Why? Because I want another GSD, not merely a dog who resembles (and in the case of Shilohs, I'd say only mildly resembles) a GSD. I don't want a Belgian Shepherd, nor an Australian Shepherd, nor a King Shepherd...although I've no doubt that all are nice dogs. I'm not passing judgement on those breeds, but they are not *my* breed. My point being that neither a Shiloh Shepherd nor a King Shepherd is the same breed as my beloved GSD. There is nothing better than a GSD, and simply being an oversize GSD doesn't negate the fact that he/she is still a true GSD!  

(To the poster who asked why I don't simply return to the breeders of all my past large GSDs over the span of nearly 50 years, it is because they are no longer breeding, for various reasons...else I'd have thought to do so. )


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> I've had 2 Royalair GSD & loved em. Additionally, I know of many others that are also happy with their Royalair GSD. Robin routinely has buyers returning for a 2nd, 3rd & 4th GSD. Her GSD are generally larger, often considerably larger, but also healthy, long lived, intelligent, biddable, discerning & athletic.
> 
> I've heard wonderful things about Valiantdale.
> 
> ...


Thank you VERY much, RubyTuesday! I appreciate these suggestions!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the defect was probably the owner (not enough training
and socializing).



Good_Karma said:


> I've seen some very beautiful shilohs that appear to have decent temperament.
> 
> >>>> And I've seen some that appear to have some temperament defects (barking and lunging at me and Rosa when she was a puppy). <<<<
> 
> As with anything, I'm sure research is key to getting a well-balanced shiloh.


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> I've had 2 Royalair GSD & loved em. Additionally, I know of many others that are also happy with their Royalair GSD. Robin routinely has buyers returning for a 2nd, 3rd & 4th GSD. Her GSD are generally larger, often considerably larger, but also healthy, long lived, intelligent, biddable, discerning & athletic.
> 
> I've heard wonderful things about Valiantdale.
> 
> ...


Royalair seems like a good fit for me, I'm going to contact them. The type isn't exactly what I like, yet it is close enough, but the size is there and the mention that her dogs tend to be long-lived. When all is said and done, trust me, the long-lived part of the equation holds the greatest value. There is nothing worse than saying farewell when that time comes...sigh. I never fully recover from losing any of my animals.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I used tomown this dog, Juri vom Stadtfeld - working-dog.eu ,
And he was Big! Nearly 100 pounds and like 27-28 inches. Super stable temperament, safe with children and other dogs, strong in protection.
The bloodlines are fairly popular, so you could easily find something similar I would think.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm just curious... what will an oversize GSD do for you that a standard-sized GSD won't?


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I'm just curious... what will an oversize GSD do for you that a standard-sized GSD won't?


Give me larger size, which I prefer. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cwf said:


> Give me larger size, which I prefer. I thought that was obvious.


It's obvious that you prefer larger size, I'm just curious as to WHY.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Try Heidelberg German Shepherds in Spring, TX. Not for me, but I do know someone who has had two of these dogs over the years - both with nice temperaments. 

Heidelberg German Shepherds


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Freestep said:


> It's obvious that you prefer larger size, I'm just curious as to WHY.


For no reason other than I like larger sized GSDs...it isn't any different than someone preferring a black/tan to a black/red, or a sable to a solid black, etc. I adore everything about the GSD breed, and I've had many years of experience with GSDs...and I simpy prefer an oversize GSD, is all.

And...I'm politely trying to avoid an entre into a discussion about why I shouldn't prefer an oversize...I know the breed well, this isn't my first rodeo, so let's just leave it at that...I like, have always had and always will have oversize GSDs. They are my cup of tea.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Freestep said:


> It's obvious that you prefer larger size, I'm just curious as to WHY.


Because bigger is better


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The OP likes big GSD. Let it be. 

ADMIN


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

RubyTuesday said:


> Additionally, you might want to look into Magic Forest Shepherds. I'm not familiar with her dogs, but the few I've run into that have them speak highly of them. I've been favorably impressed with the breeder's professionalism & demeanor even in the face of rank snark.


My month old, Riggs, is a Magic Forest Shepherd. I've heard things both ways on her litters, but I can't speak more highly of mine. I consistently receive comments not only on his looks but just as often on his temperament and obedience. He's almost 8 months and about 75 pounds. I wasn't necessarily looking for a large shepherd, but I expect he'll be above standard when he's finished growing.

The breeder breeds mostly long coats and I've seen a number at over 100# coming from one of her females named Petra. 

Here's a recent pic of my boy Riggs (on the left of the photo) with his friend Porsche:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> RubyTuesday, unless you've actually owned a few Shilohs how can you give someone kudos for avoiding them?


Because I spent several years conversing in depth with some of their previously well known & renowned breeders. The breed unfortunately is rife with health & temperament problems as well as being splintered by internal strife. Are there sound, healthy Shilohs? Undoubtedly there are, but it's much more difficult to 'stack the deck' in favor of a Shiloh than an over sized GSD. Even the good examples are (JMO) excessively soft for my tastes. I think this will be true for many seeking a GSD. (This is seen with some of the over sized GSD, too, but b/c the selection is greater it's easier to avoid an uber soft GSD than a Shiloh).

Given the health & temperament problems within the King & Shiloh breeds it is wrong to casually suggest people seek them out whenever they want an over sized GSD. 

It was wrong for me to make a blanket statement that 'big is all they can claim'. They are almost always exceptionally beautiful. I do love the LC which seems prevalent among the Kings & Shilohs. My research into them indicated they're also highly intelligent, eminently trainable & usually very biddable.Unfortunately, b/c of the health & temperament problems I think people seeking one need to be extremely careful in choosing a breeder.

In the past couple of years I've seen some Shiloh breeders acknowledging the health & temperament issues besetting the breed (SUPER KUDOS to them) with plans to correct the issues. I hope they succeed but until then it's not a breed that s/b casually recommended, especially when the sole purpose of that recommendation is to steer people away from what they're looking for. 

My apologies for my gross generalization. It was unfair, unkind & unprofessional. I will avoid making that mistake again & I'm glad you (plural) brought it to my attention. So, thank you, & please forgive my slip, serious though it was.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cwf said:


> For no reason other than I like larger sized GSDs...it isn't any different than someone preferring a black/tan to a black/red, or a sable to a solid black, etc. I adore everything about the GSD breed, and I've had many years of experience with GSDs...and I simpy prefer an oversize GSD, is all.


And your preference is based on... absolutely nothing?

I have noticed that, in general, men want their dogs to be bigger...but no one can come up with a reason why. It's perplexing to me. I run a grooming shop, and when I ask the weight of the dog over the phone, men tend to overestimate their dog's weight (women, on the other hand, tend to underestimate). So if a guy tells me his Golden Retriever weighs 90 pounds, I figure he probably weighs 75. I have a scale in the lobby. 

I have a big dog...not a GSD, but an Akbash dog. He weighs about 130 pounds and when he looks at me his head is at chest level. That is not my preference, but livestock guardian breeds only come in one size. 

The advantages of a bigger dog, that I can see:

They are more intimidating to unwanted visitors, both 2- and 4-legged.
They can't squeeze through small holes in the fence.
You don't have to bend over to pet them.
You're not likely to trip over them.
They're easy to see.

The disadvantages of a bigger dog:

They cost more to feed.
It takes a long time and a lot of muscle to groom a bigger dog.
Bigger crates are more expensive.
Bigger cars are more expensive.
Bigger houses are more expensive.
Any kind of surgery is more expensive.
They have a greater risk of bone/joint problems.
They don't live as long.
It's hard to pick them up and carry them if necessary.
They take up a lot more space.
More hair.
More poop.
Less agile (that could be an advantage, depending on how you look at it)

In all, for me, the disadvantages seem to outweigh the advantages. But I love my big white dog just the same.

My GSDs have all been standard size (except for one female who got to be a bit bigger than expected). I like a dog that can fit into smaller spaces, while still being big enough to give pause to unwanted intruders. 

I remember when I got my first dog, I wanted her to get as big as possible--at the time, I was an 18-year-old girl living on my own and I felt a bigger dog would keep me safer. Nowadays I know it's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks RubyTuesday .


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Freestep said:


> And your preference is based on... absolutely nothing?
> 
> I have noticed that, in general, men want their dogs to be bigger...but no one can come up with a reason why. It's perplexing to me. I run a grooming shop, and when I ask the weight of the dog over the phone, men tend to overestimate their dog's weight (women, on the other hand, tend to underestimate). So if a guy tells me his Golden Retriever weighs 90 pounds, I figure he probably weighs 75. I have a scale in the lobby.
> 
> ...


What I am doing, actually, is declining to partake in a discussion wherein some people (generally those blindly assuming to know more about/have more experience with the breed than I) will try to dissuade me from wanting an oversize GSD. I'm striving to be polite, biting my tongue, and declining the bait for an argument. It's lovely for you that you prefer standard size GSDs. I don't really care to know your reasons for that preference, however. Myself, I prefer oversize GSDs. And that's how it will remain. So, really, give up and move on, please. 
(But just to clear up your "Testosterone Wants a Big Dog" theory, I'm female. )


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cwf said:


> Myself, I prefer oversize GSDs. And that's how it will remain. So, really, give up and move on, please.
> (But just to clear up your "Testosterone Wants a Big Dog" theory, I'm female. )


Not trying to talk you out of anything! I'm just curious why some people prefer oversize to standard size. If you are female, it makes more sense to me, because women tend to have more "security" issues than men... and I myself wanted a BIG (or oversize) dog when I was younger, for that very reason.


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Not trying to talk you out of anything! I'm just curious why some people prefer oversize to standard size. If you are female, it makes more sense to me, because women tend to have more "security" issues than men... and I myself wanted a BIG (or oversize) dog when I was younger, for that very reason.


For goodness sake, there truly isn't a hidden motive for my preference! It's not about security, and I'm no spring-chicken, either, so it's not to be chocked up to foolish youth! LOL! I simply and singularly enjoy bigger dogs! That's all! (As an aside, I prefer larger horses, too...I'm just like Texas, I guess. :laugh: )


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try Guardian Angel Sheperds in Pennsylvania. They have some real nice oversized lines.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

So cwf you are saying that size does matter! :blush:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Why not run a google search since many members that chime in normally on breeder recommendation threads are choosing not to reply based on your attitude and preferences? I'm sure it's just as good at this point if you are looking for something outside the standard. 

Most members on here will not support or recommend breeders that breed outside the standard for one trait such as size. Not trying to be offensive to you, but most members won't recommend the type of breeders you are looking for... 

Also try searching the forum for old threads about oversized GSDs. I'm sure you'll find Royalair and Black Magic recommended in those as well. I think a lot of people (myself included) are refraining from answering your thread so you might get more help by searching old threads or google. That way you don't have to strive "to be polite, biting my tongue, and declining the bait for an argument."  People on this board are hardcore GSD fans and are very hardline about the health/prosperity/integrity of the breed. Just as you are biting your tongue, I believe there are several people on the opposite spectrum that are holding back on this thread. This is actually a relatively kind oversized GSD post...

Here are some from the past. Wading through the arguments, you can see some of the same recommendations in these as well. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/154103-oversized-breeder.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/179813-looking-breeder-large-gsd-midwest.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...oughts-oversized-german-shepherd-breeder.html


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Why not run a google search since many members that chime in normally on breeder recommendation threads are choosing not to reply based on your attitude and preferences? I'm sure it's just as good at this point if you are looking for something outside the standard.
> 
> LOL! Thank you for those suggestions but frankly, I've received a number of helpful recommendations via private message, for which I am most appreciative. I'm also thankful for the recommendations made on this thread, in public. By the way, Max Emil Friedrich von Stephanitz had a lovely, very oversized GSD. :laugh: I'll end my commentary by adding that a preference for oversize does not infer that one is throwing away all other breed traits and thus not supporting the perpetuation of the GSD breed. That hogwash historically repeats itself in "discussions" of oversize GSDs. It's an illogical argument, entirely without basis, and is clearly recognized as such by those who well understand the breed...although I bet it works well to scare off the newbies. :wild:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Freestep, most of your disadvantages don't really apply to 75 lb dogs vs 100 lb dogs. They're considerably more applicable to small vs large rather than large vs very large. Some are also better applied to coated vs short hair. For example, if feeding costs are a concern, dogs with short hard coats & little to no undercoat require more food just maintaining body temp than dogs with a decent undercoat except in consistently warm climates. Spanky, my American Bulldog, is half Djibouti's size & gets less exercise but requires almost as much food. (Both are inside but it's a drafty, chilly house) Grooming too, is usually as much a matter of coat as it is of size. 

Despite being in a bad neighborhood I generally have fewer security concerns than the young men. It's universally accepted that I'm not messing with anyone's money, dope, cards or spouse/partner. That right there eliminates much of the strife & most of the risks. I'm on excellent terms with my next door neighbor & have no doubt she'd step forward to help in any way possible. She wouldn't hesitate to draft her kids, grandkids or friends, either. The dogs probably increase security but they're the last line of defense, not the 1st. With some savvy & forethought most security problems can be prevented. My biggest concern is fire not intruders. In my experience many people spend an inordinate amout of time & energy addressing less urgent problems, heedless of where the biggest risks actually lie.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

sent you a pm with Frank's breeder's name


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Obviously my early comment about leaving the OP be was either missed or ignored. Now I am posting an official warning!! If it is again ignored than personal warnings will be issued. *

*The OP wants a GSD that is larger than standard. This is not his first GSD so his reasons for wanting a larger dog are his own and are really none of anyone else's business. If you have nothing helpful to post in this thread than keep your comments to yourself. Just leave the OP alone. *

*Thank you,*

*ADMIN Lisa*

******


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Not trying to be offensive to you, but most members won't recommend the type of breeders you are looking for...


I'm not sure why most members need to participate if they'd rather not. Members with considerable experience in the type of GSD the OP prefers have already responded both publicly & privately. Numerous good breeders are available to her. Those of us who have experience with these breeders & the GSD they produce, are probably the best source of detailed, in depth & accurate info.


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> You might like these.
> 
> East Coast Black Magic GSD / Classic German Shepherd Dog Breeders
> Big, Old Fashioned German Shepherds


WhiteShepherds and Onyx'girl, thank you both for these links. I'll be in touch with these breeders, as I like what I see on their website.


----------



## robayers (Jun 1, 2012)

Royalair.org , she has a huge guy named duke..
rosehall kennel, she has a big guy named moses.. 
both over 31" and both over 130lbs..
I would recommend because I know they have done this for years and are truthful on size.
Robin from Royal Air actually post vet records showing wither and weight..
all her dogs are also OFA'd.. 
Windy Walsh also has some very big guys and gals..


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like a great dance, but 1/4 the size with curly hair and very intelligent.

OK, you should get a poodle! 

Just kidding


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am glad people posted links for you to find your new pup....to me asking for an oversized german shepherd is the same as asking for a solid white one....not the standard but who cares. As long as the breeder is doing health checks and all other reputable breeder things, you should be good to go!


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Thanks robayers! I did see those kennels and their dogs, and will pursue that route.


----------



## Sweetblu04 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Royalaire GErman Shepherds*

I have one of Robin Krums Pups from Duke and FELICE. We couldn't be happier I've owned GSD my whole life my oldest lived to be 16 yrs and she was large boned as well.




cwf said:


> What I am doing, actually, is declining to partake in a discussion wherein some people (generally those blindly assuming to know more about/have more experience with the breed than I) will try to dissuade me from wanting an oversize GSD. I'm striving to be polite, biting my tongue, and declining the bait for an argument. It's lovely for you that you prefer standard size GSDs. I don't really care to know your reasons for that preference, however. Myself, I prefer oversize GSDs. And that's how it will remain. So, really, give up and move on, please.
> (But just to clear up your "Testosterone Wants a Big Dog" theory, I'm female. )





Freestep said:


> And your preference is based on... absolutely nothing?
> 
> I have noticed that, in general, men want their dogs to be bigger...but no one can come up with a reason why. It's perplexing to me. I run a grooming shop, and when I ask the weight of the dog over the phone, men tend to overestimate their dog's weight (women, on the other hand, tend to underestimate). So if a guy tells me his Golden Retriever weighs 90 pounds, I figure he probably weighs 75. I have a scale in the lobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Curious if OP found what she was looking for....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am curious as well

If I was looking for oversized, it would be Royalair without hesitation!
This is a kennel that has stood the test of time, and is honest and upfront about everything. ALL results are posted, even the bad ones. Attention to bloodlines and type is evident. Repeat buyers speaks volumes, longevity is the norm and temperaments are a main focus.

Further, they test for everything! As an example, while I was scrounging to find kennels, working kennels, that were testing for DM, Royalair had already revamped their breeding line up and had all results posted to their website. 
Add to that the lifetime commitment to their dogs, they will always take them back. 

Size aside this is a great kennel.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, she did. She described him to me a bit & he sounds like a wonderful guy. She's still active on the board, too, though I think it's been a month since she posted.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

VONCAIDE shepherds. Purebred. Gorgeous animals. Breeder is the most nicest person you will ever talk to and all her buyers are friends with her.. AND no health issues.
Long Haired Coated German Shepherds Breeders


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

RubyTuesday said:


> Yes, she did. She described him to me a bit & he sounds like a wonderful guy. She's still active on the board, too, though I think it's been a month since she posted.


Awesome to hear! I love when people find what they're looking for. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rlb1130 (Mar 31, 2012)

Did a lot of research before selecting our first pup 1.5 yrs ago and then recently picked up our second. Went to Rosehall for both but also heard great things about Royalair and DOC (east-coast-gsd) impressed me. I have a circle of friends who are Rosehall customers and all have spoken highly of them and their pups. A few of them also have Royalair dogs and I hear only positive comments as well. These are people who I list as personal friends on facebook and not just facebook posters on a GSD website. Any 1 of these three would do you well but they often build a fairly long waiting list.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

CWF. Have you looked at Royalair German shepherds? They have good shepherds


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

The OP started this thread in 2012 and a few posts back it was mentioned that she found what she was looking for


----------

